# Does Door Dash timeout drivers that have low acceptance rates?



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

My acceptance rates have gone way down because I like to stay in a confined area of about 5 square miles to take advantage of short trips and good bonuses. There are a lot of restaurants in my area so it's busy during launch and dinner. But by doing this my acceptance rate is really low, although all my other ratings are good. DD seems to be timing me out for a really long time now. Sometimes more than 30 minutes. Is that normal?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

I do DD and also cherry pick alot.

I think what happens is after you decline the current set of orders you have to wait for the next orders which can take 20 minutes for restaurants to prepare. That is what causes the wait.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Another thing I'm seeing is DD do is offer me orders that won't be ready for 30 to 45 minutes before I can pick it up. Who in their right mind would accept an order and then wait 30 plus minutes before they can pick it up.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

REX HAVOC said:


> Another thing I'm seeing is DD do is offer me orders that won't be ready for 30 to 45 minutes before I can pick it up. Who in their right mind would accept an order and then wait 30 plus minutes before they can pick it up.


Yeah, doodoodash is craysee.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

REX HAVOC said:


> My acceptance rates have gone way down because I like to stay in a confined area of about 5 square miles to take advantage of short trips and good bonuses. There are a lot of restaurants in my area so it's busy during launch and dinner. But by doing this my acceptance rate is really low, although all my other ratings are good. DD seems to be timing me out for a really long time now. Sometimes more than 30 minutes. Is that normal?


Dude really, 30 minutes? That's nada. At least not between 2-5. I assume they may sorta put you on timeout if they have more than enough drivers. Otherwise, if there's enough demand, I doubt they'd want to keep customers waiting.

As for waiting at restaurants, you'd have to make a mental list....I do. Even though I go to some wing place on a regular basis, I wouldn't pick up today due to them being too busy.

There's also places I won't go to at all....like any supermarket.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Long wait times usually means over supply of drivers, my ar is 6% and I've gone as low as 1%, when there's high demand I keep getting non stop orders, also dd takes drivers sign ups any time, lately all ads I see on fb videos and youtube are dd drivers sign up ads.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I consistently cherry pick and consistently get pings to choose from. I don't think DD is that advanced when it comes to putting drivers in timeout. All gigs are dynamic where over supply of drivers or lack of orders may come into play hour by hour. 

I expect to wait at times especially when I a few minutes away. I think Uber does a better job with dispatch as they trigger the driver to give enough time for food to be prepared. 

Popeyes and Red Lobster are on my blacklist. My local chick fila has been put on notice with a quick conversation with the manager. I explained how brutal the wait times have been as I watch 10 cars being served via the drive thru and my only option is not accept orders from known restaurants that make people wait. Sure enough, the process has improved significantly on my last few pickups.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

REX HAVOC said:


> My acceptance rates have gone way down because I like to stay in a confined area of about 5 square miles to take advantage of short trips and good bonuses. There are a lot of restaurants in my area so it's busy during launch and dinner. But by doing this my acceptance rate is really low, although all my other ratings are good. DD seems to be timing me out for a really long time now. Sometimes more than 30 minutes. Is that normal?


I always get a flood of DoorDash orders when I'm on. My acceptance rate is usually 12-14%.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I just switch to another app if a slowdown occurs.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> Dude really, 30 minutes? That's nada. At least not between 2-5. I assume they may sorta put you on timeout if they have more than enough drivers. Otherwise, if there's enough demand, I doubt they'd want to keep customers waiting.
> 
> As for waiting at restaurants, you'd have to make a mental list....I do. Even though I go to some wing place on a regular basis, I wouldn't pick up today due to them being too busy.
> 
> There's also places I won't go to at all....like any supermarket.


I only do DD when they offer a bonus such as 4PM to 9PM so a 30 wait kills my bottom line.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

REX HAVOC said:


> I only do DD when they offer a bonus such as 4PM to 9PM so a 30 wait kills my bottom line.


That's when a lot of ants jump in making wait times a whole lot longer.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

During the summer it was great, lots of business. But just in the last few weeks I've noticed a big drop off in delivery requests. Maybe it's time to start to Uber again.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

This entire thing is so frustrating. I was told by the DD rep that yes acceptance rate matters and you can be deactivated if it's too low but you will get a warning first. I have heard from several drivers who were deactivated for low AR. But all their literature says it will not cause deactivation and I saw a driver show me his app and it was at 22%, I totally believe the posters here who say theirs are lower than that.

For me DD only offers fast food and offers under $10. In 4 months literally 95% of my offers are of this nature. **** that, I average over $12 an order on Grub Hub and they are my main app now.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Is that $12 with or without tip?


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

This is mine.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

They will deactivate you for being late.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

REX HAVOC said:


> Is that $12 with or without tip?


With tip. But that number is low, I averaged $15/trip on Thursday and last night I did $148 in only 8 trips (18.65) but that was unusual and included one trip of $31. My overall average with GH is probably $13+ or so, with DD I have literally gotten 2 rides that paid more than $10 in 4 months so I've pretty much dropped them.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> They will deactivate you for being late.


I see what is the percentage of on time delivery risk of deactivation? Below 60%? When the food is not ready that when I can't make to the destination on time plus the traffic.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> This is mine.


4.40? That's a low rating, you must be doing something wrong, you're the one who complains about uber accusing you of fraud, I think that you're actually keeping people's food.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

rideshareapphero said:


> 4.40? That's a low rating, you must be doing something wrong, you're the one who complains about uber accusing you of fraud, I think that you're actually keeping people's food.


HAHAHA. You are SO RIGHT!!!! FREE dinner every day my friend! This the only job where you get free food everyday!


----------

